

Trading Lives For Freedom Is The American Way - honzzz
https://www.techdirt.com/articles/20130619/06490823526/trading-lives-freedom-is-american-way.shtml

======
o0-0o
I humbly disagree. (Unless by America you mean Mexico).

"Any society that would give up a little liberty to gain a little security
will deserve neither and lose both."

\- Benjamin Franklin

